# Butterfly: two new pics



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

This is a pic of Britney and Butterfly. The little blue toy is Britneys and Butterfly was playing with it....it was so cute watching her chew on it :lol:










My brother Mario, and my nephew and neice were here watching after Butterfly since I was at my summer school class and after I had gotten home, I took her in my room and she just slept on my bed and this is what my neice did to her using some of Britney's toys.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Awww that last pic of her is just too cute for words


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Too cute!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwww how sweet!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow, what a cute little girl!
She looks lovely


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Adorable!


----------



## latenight423 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Dobbie had that same blue toy*

Notice that I said HAD... He chewed all of the stuffings out of it. It's still here but doesn't look nice and plump any more.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Yep my boys have that toy too!  

Butterfly is a doll! So what does Britney think of her?


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

She is super cute and so tiny! i'm in love!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw sooo cute!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Kari said:


> Butterfly is a doll! So what does Britney think of her?


Oooh Girl..you do not want to know :? As of right now, Britney has a like-dislike thing for Butterfly. There can be a moment where I have the puppy on the floor and Britney is there too and I'll be like, "come here baby" (talking to butterfly) and before my hand can touch that cute little face, Britney will intervene and she'll start licking Butterfly....just to keep her away from me. 

And they're already starting to mess with each other (aka...fight..play..whatever it's called). Butterfly will bite at Britney's legs and neck and boobies and then Britney will sort of scratch Butterfly on her back,and she tells Britney she doesn't like it because she Growls at her!! :lol: 

Both of them are just...bad girls


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Awww...babies jealous...either that or she wants all of the attention!

So cute....goodness...I would be on hug and kissy overload...


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Totally adorable!! I love when they lay their little face/head on something and go to sleep. Sooo sweet.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

SunnyFLMum said:


> Awww...babies jealous...either that or she wants all of the attention!
> 
> So cute....goodness...I would be on hug and kissy overload...


Britney IS used to all the attention. Even though my aunt and uncle have a chihuahua, they always give her just as much attention as they do to him so Britney has never felt any intimidation....but I gues since Butterfly is a female..and a little baby..she feels jealous! 

She shouldn't though, she's Queen Britney..and now she has Princess Butterfly as her companion 8)


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

jealousy  cosmo always wants to be the main man ...so all attention has to go to him ....but be aware if one of the girls is on my lap and someone comes to close :? they are real serpents  

kisses nat


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG Butterfly is just the cutest thing!! The last picture is priceless!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Part of my heart is gone!! :evil: My brother Joe took Butterfly today to meetup with his b/f Rene half-way so Rene's family could meet Butterfly :x 

Thank gosh...he always comes on fridays..so she'll be back Friday night!!


----------

